# Has anybody ever left the theater in the middle of a movie because it was so bad?



## KJ Pixie (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay, so I was just dragged to see "Fool's Gold" because a friend of mine was dying to see Matthew Mcconaughey walking around half-naked a beach.  I'm not much of a fan of him, but I eventually gave in to the excessive whining I knew I would not escape otherwise.  I'm sure there's somebody out there that will disagree, but that movie was downright horrible.  After 25 minutes, I began to wonder if the 'Gold' being sought after was a plot line and the 'Fools' were anybody who bought a ticket.  Needless to say, I was able to convince my friend to jump ship (no pun intended) and do something else.  That was probably a good decision because I would feel like an empty, hollow shell if I stayed to watch the whole thing. 

While sitting here, I just realized that this was one of the only two movies that I've ever walked out of.  With that in mind, what other movies have people been forced to walk out of to keep their sanity?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2008)

There are some films that I've watched in the comfort of my own home that have been so bad I've been tempted to storm out of my own house.

In reality though, the only film I've actually walked out on was _Highlander 2_


----------



## Ragnar (Feb 14, 2008)

I left 15 minutes before the end of Tim Burton's woeful Planet of the Apes remake. I left mainly because I was desperate for a pee but couldn't be bothered to go back in afterwards.


----------



## Morpheus42 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, every week I try to go to the sneak preview. Never know what plays, till it starts.
Last year I walked out after a few minutes.
There was this short intro that was not to my taste at all, and after seeing the title _'Hills have eyes 2'_ , I walked out.
(Had seen part of the first.. that was more than enough)

I guess that does not qualify as "in the middle"


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2008)

Never walked out, but then I am rather picky with going in the first place so I tend to only see the better films in the cinema, the rest get seen on DVD. If I were in such a film I might be convinced to turn off my brain - or just site there and hord the popcorn till the end (well about half way through)


----------



## Simian (Feb 14, 2008)

_The Island of Dr. Moreau. _If the film had consisted of nothing more than Marlon Brando and Val Kilmer urinating on H.G. Wells' grave for 90 minutes it still wouldn't have been as insulting to his memory.


----------



## iansales (Feb 14, 2008)

It used to be the practice to visit the cinema whenever you wanted. If you walked in on the middle of a film, you just stayed for the next showing and watched the bit you'd missed. Then you left.

When Hitchcock released *Psycho*, he wanted to keep the fact that Janet Leigh, the heroine, was killed off halfway through. So cinemas were told to lock their doors once the film had started. Cinema-goers had to turn up at the start of the film, and leave at the end. That one film pretty much changed the way people go to the cinema.


----------



## Tillane (Feb 14, 2008)

Walked out after half an hour of the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie.  Life, I decided, is just too short to waste on such rubbish.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 14, 2008)

I walked out of _Confidence_. I found it incredibly dull and uninteresting.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 14, 2008)

I WISH I had walked out of Ghostworld...sadly all the hype my friends gave it made me sit wondering if things would suddenly turn around...nope. It was crap all the way through.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 14, 2008)

Woody Allen's 'Broadway Danny Rose,' a steaming pile of doggydo.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 14, 2008)

Gladly i have never watched a movie that bad in the cinema.

Only movies i thought about leaving was.

X-men 3, The Village.


----------



## iansales (Feb 14, 2008)

The Ace said:


> Woody Allen's 'Broadway Danny Rose,' a steaming pile of doggydo.



I wish I could have walked out of Woody Allen's *Scoop*. Unfortunately, I was in a plane somewhere over the Atlantic at the time...


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 14, 2008)

The last film I walked out on was Pirates of the Caribbean 2.

Dreadful movie, I was so falling asleep.


----------



## Brigitte (Feb 15, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> There are some films that I've watched in the comfort of my own home that have been so bad I've been tempted to storm out of my own house.


 
Yeah, that's the way I felt when my roommate brought Spiderman 3 home on DVD.  Unfortunately, I had seen it in theaters, and can thoroughly identify with KJ Pixie feeling like an empty, hollow shell afterwards.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 15, 2008)

I lead a boring life! I've never had the excitmenet of walking out of a film. Most movies I see are on DVD and then I can fast forward trough the dull bits or switch off.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 15, 2008)

FEAR was with friends and so didn't walk out but I was a smoker at the time and although I was never one to worry about not smoking it was a handy excuse to take a few breaks.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 15, 2008)

I've only walked out of a theatre twice, both in 1977.  I don't know, but I'd guess that it was just because I saw so many movies that summer - I think I averaged three films a week all that summer.  The ones I walked out of were _The White Buffalo_ and _Sorcerer_.

Later on, I would have walked out of _The Mask_, but I was with a friend and he really wanted to see it, for no good reason that I've ever been able to figure out.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 15, 2008)

With the costs of going to the movies these day I can't afford to leave mid way.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 15, 2008)

Its not the cost for me but that the movies are worth go to the cinema for these days are so rare thanks to unoriginal hollywood, CGI action feast crap that dominate.

The ones you go see are movies you are sure about.

Like I AM Legend,No Country for Old Men,There will be blood that are on show here this month for example.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Feb 15, 2008)

Never actually walked out. But very, very tempted several times during 'The Fellowship of the Ring'. I think the only thing that kept me in my seat was the fact that I'd waited eagerly for so many years for the film to appear, I wanted to give it every chance.


----------



## kaelcarp (Feb 15, 2008)

_Cold Creek Manor _and _Queen of the Damned_ are the only two movies I have walked out on. _QOTD _is the worst movie I ever tried to see in a theater.


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 16, 2008)

Like most others, I haven't been willing to walk out on a movie. However, I was honestly tempted during *The Phantom Menace*, I was so disappointed.

DVDs I am quite happy to stop watching if I feel they are unadulterated crapola. Like Pirates of the Caribbean 2.


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 16, 2008)

Jaire said:


> With the costs of going to the movies these day I can't afford to leave mid way.



Amen to that. I inadvertently went to see Raja [I think this one, but the plot summary doesn't match what I remember of it] (getting it confused with Beyond Rangoon, which in the end I never saw), which is a Bollywood film. I was ethnically unique in the audience, not least because it was not in English, or sub-titled so I couldn't understand the dialogue. I like to think I pick up plots quickly, so stayed, since I'd paid.

To answer the original question, I've walked out of a few films: A Knight's Tale, Rules of Attraction (both fairly near the beginning) and American Pie: The Wedding (about 2/3 through - perhaps should have stayed it out).

I'm not a huge fan of horror, though tinker round the edges: the night I saw Mary Shelley's Frankenstein in the end I decided I wasn't in the mood so walked out, though I saw it at another showing. Stood up to leave Hostel, moved back a few rows, but in the end sat down and saw it through.

For variations on straight "walked out", during The Mummy the reel snapped (irrecoverably for that time-slot) so we were evicted (though I went to see a subsequent showing); during Mickey Blue Eyes a parent died (150 miles away, expectedly) so I missed a reel or so taking the phone-call and in Shall We Dance (with wife) the 3rd reel was upside down and back to front (very amusing!) so we got our money back and had to go to a subsequent showing to see the rest.

(It's quite sad but I keep a list of all the films I've seen since 1995, including notes such as "walked out". One such note is that a friend & colleague was also in the auditorium to see Final Destination 3, but walked out, only to find his car stereo had been stolen: double bad!)


----------



## jenna (Feb 16, 2008)

The only movie I almost walked out on was Valentine, the "horror" movie starring poor David Boreanaz, who must have been having a brain hemorrhage the day he said yes to that one. The only reason me and sis didn't walk out was because we saw on the ad that he had a shirtless, tied to the bed scene... Turns out that it was another character though, ho hum. Pointless. My sister still has the ticket to that one, so if she ever meets anyone associated with it she can demand her money back! Oh, although it was nice to see Denise Richards get murdered.. I think we've all thought about that one, haven't we?? 

Also, I fell asleep during Van Helsing. That's the only one I've ever nodded off in while in the cinema, though I do it all the time at home..


----------



## Delvo (Feb 16, 2008)

I've left several, and it's always been a comedy that went the first 20 minutes or so without anything funny happening. These include "The Fisher King", "The Mystery Men", "Epic Movie", and one from China which seemed to be about a very poor neighborhood full of very poor people using their outrageous martial-arts abilities to stand up to some kind of business/mob/gang-like organization. I think that was also a musical, and was called "Kung Fu Histle", but I'm not sure.

There might be another one or two of those that I'm not recalling right now. The only one I've left that wasn't a lame unfunny comedy was a Harrison Ford movie a few years ago about a computer network administrator or something like that who ends up being the only employee in his company/bank/whatever who's there when a group of criminals show up to rob it or use its computers for some other sort of illegal scheme. But that wasn't because of the movie; it was because there was a big black bar across the middle of the screen with the top of the image below it and the bottom of the image above it. And I wanted to go back and see it later, but didn't get the chance.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 16, 2008)

I have once, it was in the middle of Vanity Fair. Possible one of the most boring movies ever.


----------



## kaelcarp (Feb 16, 2008)

Delvo said:


> I've left several, and it's always been a comedy that went the first 20 minutes or so without anything funny happening. These include "The Fisher King", "The Mystery Men", "Epic Movie", and one from China which seemed to be about a very poor neighborhood full of very poor people using their outrageous martial-arts abilities to stand up to some kind of business/mob/gang-like organization. I think that was also a musical, and was called "Kung Fu Histle", but I'm not sure.


Wow, two of those - _The Fisher King_ and _Kung Fu Hustle_ - are among the better movies I've seen. Especially _The Fisher King_, which I think is one of the better Terry Gilliam movies. 

I guess it shows how much tastes may vary.

As far as the price of movies goes, if a movie is really bad, it doesn't matter how much I've paid for it. I'm not going to sit through it. I mean, either way they have by $10-12. Sitting though an extra half hour of a bad movie isn't getting my money's worth anymore than leaving early is. At least if I leave early I can do something worthwhile.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Feb 16, 2008)

Only once have I ever walked out on a film.  "Meet the Flockers" I to got dragged along to this mindless drivel.  I like a comedy but this didn't even rate a laugh let alone my time.  I don't think I even made it to the half way mark and when people say to me "What a funny" movie, I am just stupped


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, if your dads went to high school and then worked for a few years for the guy that owned the drive in until it went broke, and now manages the local theater, you wouldn't have to walk out of movies, you can just change theaters. I did that a few times, but I don't remember which movies they were. 

PS: I know one was that Vanilla Sky movie but I don't remember what I switched it for. Holy crap that was the most boringest movie ever made. I'd rather watch 1960's health class films.


----------



## Mad Tam McC (Feb 17, 2008)

The only film I walked out of was Disney's Tarzan. I took my daughter to see it (first film she's been to see at the cinemea) and she found it too scary and we had to leave.

Mind you the trailer for Gladiator didn't help!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 17, 2008)

Like a few others, I've never walked out on a film -- perhaps some part of me retains a shred of hope that it'll suddenly get better at the end, and I also think part of me wants to stay and see how it ends. There are plenty of films that have bored me so much that I start daydreaming halfway through, or, if the cinema is almost empty, just take up a conversation with my friends (which we did during _Alien vs. Predator 2_ -- there was another group in the room with us, but they too just gave up and started having a whispered conversation as well...)


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got to admit that I've not walked out on anything, but I've come close. As far as the absolutely worst film I've seen? Try this:

Antropophagus (1980)

I saw this as _The Grim Reaper_. I also saw it for free (my then-wife was working at a movie theatre and we got into most other theatres in town free of charge). This was perhaps the only time I ever felt I not only got rooked at _that_ price, but that I should have been paid for even showing up, let alone staying....


----------



## Quokka (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't walk out on Titanic as I was there with my girlfriend who was enjoying it but I do count it as the most painful experience cinema has inflicted upon me to date.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 18, 2008)

Quokka said:


> I didn't walk out on Titanic as I was there with my girlfriend who was enjoying it but I do count it as the most painful experience cinema has inflicted upon me to date.


 
I agree it's pretty bad. Probably the most over-rated film of all time. I still can't figure out the reason for all those Oscars.


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 18, 2008)

iansales said:


> I wish I could have walked out of Woody Allen's *Scoop*. Unfortunately, I was in a plane somewhere over the Atlantic at the time...


 
Personally, anything that has to do with Woody Allen is horrible....


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 18, 2008)

I have walked out of a few movies....just walked into something I would rather see.

Aragon and The Golden Compass are most recent,
Mainly because I was bored...and the books were better.

There have been a few others but I can not remember.


----------



## ShrubChucker (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> I agree it's pretty bad. Probably the most over-rated film of all time. I still can't figure out the reason for all those Oscars.


 
When it came out I saw it with my GF, I told my teacher that my butt hurt after the movie (because it was so long) He said that was something I should keep private.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't leave the theatre but someone did nudge as I had nodded off while watching Empire State in '87. Back then we worked on the theory if Barry Norman didn't like a film and gave it a lousy review then it was usually worth seeing, this time he was so right.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 18, 2008)

I've only walked out on 2 Evita and then well we actually drove out of Team America. I wish I had walked out on phantom menace, I bought tickets to the first midnight screening and wished I had sold my ticket to my friend who couldn't get one.


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes this is coming from a Star Wars fan. But Episode I was not a very good movie. I enjoy watching it and the part with Darth Maul dueling Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan, but that's really it.


----------



## williamjm (Feb 24, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> I left 15 minutes before the end of Tim Burton's woeful Planet of the Apes remake. I left mainly because I was desperate for a pee but couldn't be bothered to go back in afterwards.



You were lucky, you missed the worst part of the film. 

I think I've been fairly lucky, I've never disliked a movie at the cinema so much that I've been tempted to walk out of it (although I've seen plenty of films on TV I've stopped watching), although there have been a few when I've been checking my watch during the film a bit. The nearest was when I went to see Star Trek : Nemesis and there was a fire alarm mid-way through the film so we had to leave. We were eventually let back in, but although I was curious enough about the ending to watch the rest of the film, if they hadn't let us back in and I had to go to another screening to see how the film ended I'm not sure I could have sat through the first part of the film again. 

The most walk-outs I've ever seen was for a free preview screening of Solaris (the George Clooney version) where there were a few hundred people at the start of the film and at least half of them had walked out by the end.


----------



## Barney (Mar 8, 2008)

iansales said:


> I wish I could have walked out of Woody Allen's *Scoop*. Unfortunately, I was in a plane somewhere over the Atlantic at the time...


 
I too saw that film on a transatlantic flight.  I was slipping in and out of a gin and tonic fugue and noticed nothing apart from occasional glimpses of the lovely Scarlet Jo.

I walked out on As Good As It Gets.  Ten minutes in I was shifting uncomfortably in my seat.  When I was on the verge of crying with frustration and boredom I walked, and went to the pub with my companion.  We got drunk and had a much better time than we would have done in the movie theatre.
Sometimes you just have to cut your losses!


----------



## spaceseed (Mar 25, 2008)

I just recently walked out on "Be Kind, Rewind". Painfully bad.


----------



## Aniri (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I walked out on Pulp Fiction in the theatre due to some gory scenes (weak stomach), but that's it.  I'll tell you though, if I had been to the movies to watch Dragon Wars, I would have definitely walked out on THAT one!


----------



## Montero (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I made the mistake of going to watch the Ewok spin-off from Star Wars without realising it was really, really, meant for children.  Left after about ten minutes.

Then there was "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover" which a friend and I gave up on part way through.  Also an art house thing about a tramp that was terribly repetitive.  Reached a point where we just looked at each other, got up and left.

Haven't been to the cinema since watching Star Trek The Return of Spock, which at the time I really enjoyed.  

Nothing like video and now DVD.  The sofa is really comfortable, snacks are on hand, don't have to find parking, don't have to drive back late at night, don't get stuck behind someone tall, don't have to put up with bored French exchange students yacking in the row behind me and I CAN (one positive thought here ) pause whenever I want to finish laughing properly, rewind to catch whatever they said that I couldn't hear the first time due to background music etc etc


----------



## chopper (Mar 25, 2008)

PTeppic said:


> I'm not a huge fan of horror, though tinker round the edges: the night I saw Mary Shelley's Frankenstein in the end I decided I wasn't in the mood so walked out, though I saw it at another showing.


 
we walked out of that one too. it really was dire. 

amazingly, we sat through the entire terrible length of Body of Evidence (aka Body of Madonna), the audience laughing all the way to the credits, nicely warmed up by our loud pisstakes of the Cliffhanger trailer that had shown beforehand (Cliffhanger? Coathanger - there is nothing he cannot do with a piece of wire.....etc....


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 2, 2008)

Loads... I the ones that spring to mind are The Grudge, Jurassic Park 3,  Shallow Hal and The Mummy 2.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 2, 2008)

I remember a few people walking out of Mars attacks in the first half hour while a host of unpleasant characters were being introduced, missing seeing them get killed in interesting ways.


----------



## kaelcarp (Apr 2, 2008)

Vladd67 said:


> I remember a few people walking out of Mars attacks in the first half hour while a host of unpleasant characters were being introduced, missing seeing them get killed in interesting ways.



It was around the time that _Mars Attacks_ came out that I started thinking that maybe Tim Burton had lost his skills. Thankfully he seems to have made a nice comeback from that time.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Apr 6, 2008)

When we were kids, if you went to a movie and it sucked, you ended up doing an MST3K routine on it until it was time to leave.  I saw plenty of bad movies, but only two that I _should_ have walked out on: _The Incredible Melting Man_, and _Conan the Barbarian_.  

Since then, I've been a _lot_ more discerning when going to the theatre... and though I've seen a few movies that weren't as good as I expected, I've seen none that I wanted to walk out on.

On the other hand, there have been a few VHS tapes and DVDs I've rented, that I did not watch through to the end!


----------



## Paul Alabaster (Apr 9, 2008)

Lady Killers with Tom Hanks was a bit of snore fest for me - but the utimate was The Return - I have NEVER been sooooo bored in all my life whilst watching a movie. I did not leave, I just mentally turned into a zombie!

I was hoping to see One Missed Call, but after some bad reviews, I think I better avoid it!


----------



## TK-421 (Apr 10, 2008)

I remember alot of people walking out on Natural Born Killers because of the violence, etc.

I have never walked out of a movie because well movies are so expensive these days and I go seldomly. I have stopped watching movies I rented, though. Borat being the last one. That was supposed to be funny?


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 11, 2008)

I left one once; a totally non memorable Italian swords and sorcery flic... asked for my money back and they didn't even argue...

Enjoy!


----------



## Ash59 (Apr 24, 2008)

Phantom Menace (+ the last two. serves me right i suppose)
The Haunting ( with Liam Neeson)
Planet of the Apes (Remake)
Event Horizon
Sphere
2010
Highlander
Braveheart
And loads more that i cant think of just at the mo'.


----------



## Ash59 (Apr 24, 2008)

Montero said:


> Well, I made the mistake of going to watch the Ewok spin-off from Star Wars without realising it was really, really, meant for children. Left after about ten minutes.
> 
> Then there was "The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover" which a friend and I gave up on part way through. Also an art house thing about a tramp that was terribly repetitive. Reached a point where we just looked at each other, got up and left.
> 
> ...


 
You thought The Cook...(etc) was repetitive??? Moron!!


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (Apr 24, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> The last film I walked out on was Pirates of the Caribbean 2.
> 
> Dreadful movie, I was so falling asleep.


 
Better to fall asleep than walk out of it I say!


----------



## zoran (Apr 24, 2008)

I walked out on "Original Sin". That's the only one so far. I think "Spawn" was even worse movie, but I was with a girlfriend so we were making out most of the film. That made it bearable. And I haven't walked out on "Pret-a-Porter" only because I was with girlfriend (different one), and it was freezing outside and we didn't have other place to go.


----------



## TorrnT (Apr 24, 2008)

> Steve Jordan_:Conan the Barbarian_.


Awww I love that film, Conan the destroyer was a disappointment.
Only walked out once, (Got 2 complimentary tickets for my time being wasted) the projectionist got drunk and must have fallen asleep, as we all watched the picture freeze then melt, 10 mins later amid shouting at the back, I got up, went and complained at the kiosk, 3 mins later I received 2 tickets. 
Later in the week in my local, the barman told me the projectionist had left his pub steaming, earlier that day.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 24, 2008)

Funny Farm, with Chevy Chase.  It was a awful.


----------



## Voldemort (Apr 25, 2008)

I once left due to content, which made me physically sick within the cinema. I saw, 28 weeks later, the part where the woman gets her eyeballs pushed out made me throw up. It was gross. Too gross.


----------



## Overread (Apr 25, 2008)

you did not miss much - it was more bloody than the first, but the story rapidly degenerated into a "fight everyone" situation -- though the responce of that army I though was good and also not unreasonable, I thought the build up to the outbreak was badly set-up. (seriously you have a military controled site and they put the whole place on lockdown and decide that the best thing to do is put everyone in a cramped carpark, lock the doors to stop them getting out and then only guard one door (thus letting the things get in through the unguarded door........(


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 25, 2008)

Plus, letting the American army in totally ruined the British feel of the first, and that was a big element of attraction for me.  It felt like more Hollywood crappola.  I hope Danny Boyle got a big fat paycheck for that, and I hope he comes back for when they take over Europe and Asia next.


----------



## kaelcarp (Apr 26, 2008)

I really liked _28 Weeks Later_. I was surprised at how good it was. And I'm usually a very picky moviegoer.

My only real gripe with it was that the father seemed to inexplicably retain some recognition of his kids and to be either following them or very coincidentally running into them again.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 28, 2008)

I tend to stay even if I hate the film, but I wated to walk out of Jurasik Park as I hated it utterly. I almost walked out of Highlander 2 but I was on a date and it would have been rude  but at least I got a nice snooze, it was soooooo bad. 

I actually liked the re-make of Planet of the apes, I liked the Village as well oh well each to their own.


----------



## booksforlunch (Apr 29, 2008)

I never left on a movie in cinema, but I frequently walk out on movies when at home ( for example when my dad watched that russian movie, in russian - which I don´t speak, and which was, like quite a few russian movies I saw, beautifully filmed, but soooooooooo slow.)

But I once witnessed someone leaving a cinema quite fast. It was  _Sin City_, and this middle aged man practically  *ran *out of the room when the first nudity scene came.


----------



## Purdy Bear (May 1, 2008)

I'v never walked out of a film.  The worst I hate to say was Greece.  I qued for 4 hours to see it, and I hated it.  I'm was obviously not the usual teenage girl at the time.  LOL!


----------



## Stone (May 1, 2008)

> But I once witnessed someone leaving a cinema quite fast. It was _Sin City_, and this middle aged man practically *ran *out of the room when the first nudity scene came.


 
Saw a guy walk out of "John Rambo" recently, certainly it was violent but i would have assumed with Rambo in the title you knew what you were getting .

Only film i have ever walked out of was the Lover with Jane March and the did they didn't they controversy, it was crap beyond belief and i wasn't feeling too great which didn't help


----------



## Vladd67 (May 2, 2008)

I saw someone walk out on Scary Movie dragging their kid with them, it was just after the scene where she is pinned to the bedroom ceiling by a jet of white liquid.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 3, 2008)

Care to elaborate Vladd? 

Just kidding, please don't, I've seen it.


----------



## socialcrawl (May 6, 2008)

I walked out of that movie Anger Management within the first 30 min. It was so bad.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 7, 2008)

Aww, I thought it was okay. I feel pretty?


----------



## Richard Kylea (May 9, 2008)

I left Chipmunks within the first 20 mins, looking back I wonder what exactly I was doing in that theatre? I used to be a fan when it was on television. 

Mind boggling!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think I've ever walked out of the cinema during a movie but I once fell asleep while watching one. This was way back in 1993. I was living in Paris and went to the movies with the guy I was seeing, and his friend. We watched Rising Sun (Wesley Snipes and Sean Connery). Well ok, they watched. I nodded off about 30 minutes in and slept soundly until the credits rolled. I still remember that as one of the best naps ever. I wonder if watching Rising Sun now would have the same effect?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2009)

I walked out of '21 grams' after about 25 minutes. It was a truly great idea and handled appallingly. I started off bored and ended up angry with the 'written-in-bold' attempts to belabour the information. God it was awful.....

(ps: Daisy-Boo, why have you got a picture of my cat as your avatar?)


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

Boneman said:


> (ps: Daisy-Boo, why have you got a picture of my cat as your avatar?)


 
heh heh...

So you have a ginger darling too? Mine is really feisty and clever. Is yours too?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't even remember leaving in the middle of a movie (except back in the old days of the double feature when it was common to come in while a movie was already in progress and leave again at the same point), but I do remember leaving much, much earlier.  The movie was _The Beastmaster_, and about five minutes in my friend and I just looked at each other and said "No", stood up without further ado, and walked out.

(If it hadn't been the second feature and we hadn't already watched the first one, we might have given it more of a chance, but as it was ...)


----------



## Rodders (Dec 19, 2009)

I only remember leaving half way through four weddings and a funeral. It it just didn't get me like other people.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I only remember leaving half way through four weddings and a funeral. It it just didn't get me like other people.


 
So you saw 'Two weddings and a heart attack'? 

Embarrassingly, when I was very young I went to see 'Gone with the Wind'. After a longish time, a very big word came up on the screen saying 'The Intermission', and the lights came on. I didn't know what this meant, but assumed the film had finished so I went home. Okay it doesn't fit this category exactly...


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 19, 2009)

Cant say that I have! But then the prices they charge I'd feel cheated if I walked out half way through!
But so far all the films I've been to see(apart from one years ago) have been good!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 19, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I only remember leaving half way through four weddings and a funeral. It it just didn't get me like other people.



I saw this one at home, because my daughter had the video.  I didn't like it either, but having nothing better to do that afternoon, I stuck it out.  Possibly the most unappealing romance I have ever seen.


----------



## Lamont Cranston (Dec 31, 2009)

In hindsight I should have for Avatar


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 7, 2010)

I never walked out of the cinema. Felt like walking out of "Troy" though...but I was in great company at the time so I soldiered on with it. 
I'm too young to be walking out of films. If it's bad I make fun of it with whomever I'm there with...I had a blast with my friends seeing "The Omen" and "The Ring 2". 

We almost felt like leaving while "The ring 2" was playing. The film was bad, sure, but that wasn't what bothered us the most. It was how we were viewing it. The only run-down cinema in the city, was showing the film on 1/3 of the screen, and the sound quality was simply awful. Oh, and there was me, two of my friends and 3 more people in the whole theater. Fun times.


----------



## Blitz (Jan 13, 2010)

I've stopped a few movies while watching them on DVD, but I've never walked out of a theatre. Don't think it'll ever happen, either. I want what I paid for! 

I reaaaallly wanted to turn 'the Notebook' off though, what a horrible movie, but it was only 20 or so more minutes before the end when I really couldn't take it anymore, so I figured, meh. Might as well finish it.

Stopped Push halfway through but finished it the next day 'cause there was nothing else to do.


----------



## daveac (Jan 16, 2010)

Not at the Movies - but the only DVD I've bought that I couldn't make it to the end - was Sahara - terrible.

Cheers, daveac


----------



## Purdy Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

I should have for Grease, totally non-script linking music.  Yuk!!!!

I almost walked out of Seven with Brad Pit, it was in total darkness, couldnt see a ruddy thing, non-story, no brainer, totally unplausible.

I actually totally loved Sahara LOL!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 5, 2010)

My answer might surprise some, since this is a movie that was highly acclaimed. But the only movie I've ever walked out on in my life was Dustin Hoffman's _Wag the Dog_. Maybe I wasn't mature enough to appreciate it (I was in my teens when it came out), but I remember feeling that it was mind-numbingly boring.

I've never bothered revisiting it.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 6, 2010)

Devil's Advocate said:


> My answer might surprise some, since this is a movie that was highly acclaimed. But the only movie I've ever walked out on in my life was Dustin Hoffman's _Wag the Dog_. Maybe I wasn't mature enough to appreciate it (I was in my teens when it came out), but I remember feeling that it was mind-numbingly boring.
> 
> I've never bothered revisiting it.


 
I think this is one of those films that we're all _supposed _to like because it's _oh so clever_. Except, it's not really. I watched it several years ago and was underwhelmed.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 6, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> I think this is one of those films that we're all _supposed _to like because it's _oh so clever_. Except, it's not really. I watched it several years ago and was underwhelmed.



Hmmm I've never even heard of Wag the Dog, is it an early Hoffman film?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi AE, it was released in 1997. Here is the wikipedia entry.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 6, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> Hi AE, it was released in 1997. Here is the wikipedia entry.



Ch thankis Daisy, that does sound an interesting film-not! I think I'd walk out too! (not that I'd be in the cinema in the first place.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> I think this is one of those films that we're all _supposed _to like because it's _oh so clever_. Except, it's not really. I watched it several years ago and was underwhelmed.


My sentiments exactly. I hate it when 'critics' just keep ranking something high because it's 'supposed' to be clever. This movie, more than anything, is supposed to be a comedy. A dark and cynical comedy, maybe, but a comedy, nonetheless. And it just wasn't funny.

That's more or less the same way I feel about TV shows like _30 Rock_. I don't care how much critics say that it's well-written (and, of course, oh-so-clever!), the fact is, it isn't funny.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 7, 2010)

I never have because my family-and especially my brother-would have hated me for doing so, but there's been so many times where I've come close, believe me.


Race to Witch Mountain, Transformers, Clash of the Titans....the list of such movies is like an Energizer battery. It just keeps on going and going and going......


Oddly enough, though, Iron Man was not on this list. In fact, not only did I like that one, when my brother received the DVD for his birthday-or Christmas, I forget which-he and I practically ruined the disk, we watched it so much.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

Which Transformers? Personally, I really liked the first one when I saw it in the cinema. The sequel, however, was absolute torture.

I know the first wasn't exactly _Citizen Kane_ (which, incidentally, I haven't seen. Any good?) but still, I can't think of any other franchise, at least recently, where there was such a huge drop-off between movies.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 7, 2010)

Both of them, my good man, both of them. Sure, Megan Fox is hot, but she wasn't nearly eye candy enough to make either Transformers worth sitting through.

Now if they had put in Jessica Alba, that sexy little minx would've made me tell a different tale, let me tell you. She's also the only reason I sat through the Fantastic Four movies.


Did I also forget to mention The Incredible Hulk on here? Once again it was only the presence of my brother that kept me from walking out on it......


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, I would never bother watching a movie just for an actress. Not even Jessica Alba (who, by the way, has noticeably dropped on my Hotness Scale ever since she (a) got married, and (b) straightened her hair).

So your brother's a comic book fan, I take it? Or does he just have a high threshold for tolerating mediocrity?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 7, 2010)

Devil's Advocate said:


> That's more or less the same way I feel about TV shows like _30 Rock_. I don't care how much critics say that it's well-written (and, of course, oh-so-clever!), the fact is, it isn't funny.


 
Y'know, that's how I feel about 30 Rock too. I watched most of season 1 and...simply didn't think it was funny. Weird thing is, I like Tina Fey and Alec Baldwin is usually entertaining to watch but I don't get the humour in this show. Also, Tracy Morgan irritates me intensely me.


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 7, 2010)

@ op

I persuaded my girlfriend to watch Kick Ass on our Easter weekend away, which she was desperate not to watch as it "isn't her thing", it was the only film on at the flix after we had missed her preferred choice Alice in Wonderland 3D. She loved it and so did I, I had read it was good but was suprised at just how good and the level of emotions and excitement it created. Basically it Kicked Ass . . . 

. . .To my point. On the Sunday, we again attemtped Alice in Wonderland 3D to find it was only in 2D which was a big disappointment, so she persuaded me to watch Bounty Hunter instead, Gerrard Butler and Jennifer "plays Rachel from Friends in every role" Aniston. I like both actors and have always had a thing for Ms Aniston. I lasted about 45 minutes and following my 3rd this is awful to my other half, we both got up and walked out, we weren't the first. 3 lads and a lass had walked out before us! There was no chemistry, a shocking story and the worst dialogue ever! Listening to Leonidas from 300, say in whiny way " I wouldn't feel sorry for you if were a baby sea turtle crossing the baking hot sand miles from sea with loads of seagulls circling overhead!" . . . was painful, shocking AVOID AT ALL COSTS!!! The only redeeming feature, Anistons over tanned legs and cleavage on display in every scene, let down by her pretty yet so obviously botoxed, plastic face.


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> Y'know, that's how I feel about 30 Rock too. I watched most of season 1 and...simply didn't think it was funny. Weird thing is, I like Tina Fey and Alec Baldwin is usually entertaining to watch but I don't get the humour in this show. Also, Tracy Morgan irritates me intensely me.


 
+ 1 

. . . I've tried to watch series one a few times and never got it, it tries to hard and over sells the characters personalities. Although Date Night with Tina Fey looks promising, but I love Steve Carrell in certain films, 40 Year Old Virgin is pure quality, so that maybe that's the hook for me.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> Y'know, that's how I feel about 30 Rock too. I watched most of season 1 and...simply didn't think it was funny. Weird thing is, I like Tina Fey and Alec Baldwin is usually entertaining to watch but I don't get the humour in this show. Also, Tracy Morgan irritates me intensely me.


Okay, this is getting weird. I feel _exactly_ the same way.

It's like we're two peas in a very cynical pod.


> There was no chemistry, a shocking story and the worst dialogue ever!


You know, Memnoch*, I've always wondered about these sort of things. Apparently, Butler and Aniston are an item. Now, if they have such poor chemistry, what do you think that means for their real-life relationship? Do you think it tells us something? Do you think it tells _them_ something? Is Aniston reading the movie reviews and thinking, "Gee, maybe these guys are on to something. Maybe Gerry and I aren't meant to be..."

* - So am I your legal counsel?


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 7, 2010)

Devil's Advocate said:


> * - So am I your legal counsel?


 
just lol'd at this . . . I guess you are! 

As for the Gerry and Jenny, I always take these things with a pinch of salt until it's totally proven. It's usually a blatent attempt to get extra publicity for a film. Although Mr and Mrs Smith proved my cynisism wrong with the forming of Brangelina Polie. 

Although Jen Aniston is a bit Sandra Bullock like, in the sense she seems to allegedly fall into bed with alot of her co-stars. Bullocks got a massive reputation for jumping from bed to bed, in her earlier years and messing up hers and others relationships up without giving a hoot. Now its, "feel sorry for Sandra" because her fella has been cheating on her with a girl half her age! Has she heard of Karma??


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't know that about Sandra Bullock. If that's true, then I agree; let's not feel sorry for Sandra.

What goes around, comes around.

As your lawyer, though, I would advise you to be more diplomatic when making such statements. People might think you were behind it!


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 7, 2010)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I didn't know that about Sandra Bullock. If that's true, then I agree; let's not feel sorry for Sandra.
> 
> What goes around, comes around.
> 
> As your lawyer, though, I would advise you to be more diplomatic when making such statements. People might think you were behind it!


 
Obviously all statements are alleged!!

Ha ha, I wouldn't mind being "behind" either Jennifer or Sandra to be honest! 

Have you seen Sandra's legs in Demolition Man!! Leggings were created by God for such women! 

and Jennifer in friends, is in a permenant state of chilly it seems, this always gave her an, ahem . . . endearing quality!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't get how a guy could cheat on Sandra Bullock. I mean really, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 7, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> I don't get how a guy could cheat on Sandra Bullock. I mean really, she's gorgeous!


 
I meet beautiful girls all the time in my job, once you get to know some of them they can become ugly really quickly, I could imagine a Hollywood star is quite high maintenance! Plus she was half Sandras age!! 

Seriously I don't condone that kind of behavior, if you are going to cheat man/woman up and realise you aren't truely in love, are acting selfishly and just finish the relationship, before you disrespect yourself or your other half any further.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

Memnoch said:


> Ha ha, I wouldn't mind being "behind" either Jennifer or Sandra to be honest!


Hey, hey, puns are Ursa's domain...



> and Jennifer in friends, is in a permenant state of chilly it seems, this always gave her an, ahem . . . endearing quality!


Ah, yes. The popular medical condition known as HNS...

Alright, let's move one, now. We wouldn't want this thread to be closed for being too 'R' rated...


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 7, 2010)

I would never cheat,couldn't be a**ed with all the secrecy and hassle. And the thought of having to haggle to see my kids,wuh,no thanks!


----------

